
Can you judge a book by its cover? - ivankirigin
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2007/08/can-you-judge-1.html
======
brlewis
This experiment is interesting, but it needs a control. He should buy books
with mundane covers and see how often he likes them.

Whether we like it or not, most of us do judge by appearances. Paul Buchheit's
recent essay on this topic also showed how naturally we rationalize our
decisions, making ourselves think we had deeper reasons.

[http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/08/first-thing-that-
yo...](http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/08/first-thing-that-you-need-to-
understand.html)

